

Real time virtual ball pit - iamelgringo
http://methodart.blogspot.com/2008/06/virtual-ball-pit-from-kevin-atkinson-on.html
Here's some other projects he's worked on as well:<p>Real time video time shifting:  http://methodart.blogspot.com/2007/09/been-too-busy-to-post-for-while-but.html<p>Image warping:  http://methodart.blogspot.com/2007/10/i-had-this-idea-long-time-ago-finally.html<p>Smoke effect?: http://methodart.blogspot.com/2007/09/some-fun-with-messrs.html<p>2D wave effect warping real time video: http://methodart.blogspot.com/2006/11/i-work-with-video-as-well-as-still.html
======
iamelgringo
Here's some other projects he's worked on as well:

Real time video time shifting: [http://methodart.blogspot.com/2007/09/been-
too-busy-to-post-...](http://methodart.blogspot.com/2007/09/been-too-busy-to-
post-for-while-but.html)

Glass fun house warping: [http://methodart.blogspot.com/2007/10/i-had-this-
idea-long-t...](http://methodart.blogspot.com/2007/10/i-had-this-idea-long-
time-ago-finally.html)

Smoke effect?: [http://methodart.blogspot.com/2007/09/some-fun-with-
messrs.h...](http://methodart.blogspot.com/2007/09/some-fun-with-messrs.html)

2D wave: [http://methodart.blogspot.com/2006/11/i-work-with-video-
as-w...](http://methodart.blogspot.com/2006/11/i-work-with-video-as-well-as-
still.html)

